# Accessory Drive Belt AKA Serpentine Belt: What Does It Power?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

So my accessory drive belt came off the alternator this afternoon. I’m uncertain if it gave way due to use - or if one of its client pulleys has seized. 96,000 miles.

The DIC gave two electrical system faults and then announced that it was going into battery protection mode. I was just a few miles from home so pushed on. I have my battery charger on it now and am deliberating my next steps.

Does anyone know what the serpentine belt drives on a Gen 1 CTD? I can see that the A/C compressor and alternator are clients. But there’s two other pulleys. One must be a tensioner. But what’s the other?

IIRC the water pump is driven by the timing belt.

I’m wondering if I can make it to the dealership without calling in a tow?


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Alt, A/C, tensioner and there should be two idler pulleys, aside from the crank of course.

Edit: Added picture.


----------

